# Ruben Foster to make announcement today



## LanierSpots (Jul 12, 2012)

The speculation surrounding the recruitment of 5-star linebacker Reuben Foster from Auburn (Ala.) High School has been hot and heavy over the last few weeks.

On Thursday, he plans to put an end to all the rumors.

Foster will make an announcement concerning his recruitment Thursday afternoon at 2 pm CT in the multimedia center at Auburn High School.

Foster, who committed to Alabama last July, most recently visited both Georgia and Washington. Foster and 4-star safety Tray Matthews, a Georgia commit, have recently stated they plan to play together in college.

Foster is rated the nation’s No. 1 inside linebacker and No. 7 overall prospect by 247Sports. He recorded 166 tackles as a junior at Troup County before transferring to Auburn earlier this year.



Not really sure what this means.  Could be that he confirms his commitment to T-Town or switches to UGA.  Lots of Au people, of course, feel he is switching to us.   I really have Zero feel on this guy.   He could switch to Hawaii for all I can see.

He will be a beast where ever he goes..  With his recent comments, you would have to think UGA would be his lean.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 12, 2012)

He's gonna flip


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 12, 2012)

David Mills said:


> He's gonna flip



I don't think he would be holding a presser if he wasnt but who knows.   

I love recruiting but it is really getting crazy.   

Linebacker is probably our biggest need but for some reason, I have never had the feeling we would get this kid.  Hope troop did his job.   Lol.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 12, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> I don't think he would be holding a presser if he wasnt but who knows.



My thoughts exactly, but I read an article on AL.com where he says he's still committed to Bama



LanierSpots said:


> I love recruiting but it is really getting crazy.



yeah, but the media hype makes these kids think that they are some sort of icon and they want to make a media circus out of their recruitment.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 12, 2012)

He's from Ga but recently moved to Auburn.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 12, 2012)

westcobbdog said:


> He's from Ga but recently moved to Auburn.





Correct. He is enrolled at auburn high school for his senior year.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm guessing he says he's bama bound.


----------



## foxdawg (Jul 12, 2012)

he is not from ga. the kid grew up in bama, came to ga for 3 years, now is back in bama. i do expect him to either just say he is opening things back up or flipping to auburn. time will tell.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 12, 2012)

foxdawg said:


> he is not from ga. the kid grew up in bama, came to ga for 3 years, now is back in bama. i do expect him to either just say he is opening things back up or flipping to auburn. time will tell.



I really did not think about the "opening things back up" angle.  That would be crazy but could very well happen.  Its mid July and my guess is, what ever he says today will not make those fans feel comfy until the first week of February...  

Brian Mathews is the Auburn Undercover analysis and he is stating that he still has no feel for what is going to happen today.   We will see later.   

I am actually surprised that he doesn't stay at T-Town.  Being a Linebacker of his talent level in that system almost assures himself of a top pick in the NFL if he does the work.  Of course he can get there from Auburn or UGA right now but he seems to be a fit into that system... 

We need him though and we are soooooo shallow at backer, he would probably be playing next year....Not sure about UGA's depth there.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 12, 2012)

Anybody willing to take a guess would be just that. Would be surprised if he doesnt recommit to Bama.  I hope he flips to us, but I wont be doing back flips if he does. These kids change their mind as much as my teenage daughter text her friends....... No telling!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 12, 2012)

I can't imagine why he would hold a press conference just to say he's still commited to Bama.  I guess he might but it seems doubtful.

I think he's either announcing that he's opening it back up or he is flipping.  

But nothing would surprise me.  He and Matthews are clearly enjoying messing with everybody.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 12, 2012)

He's not coming to Dawg Night, so I think that takes us out of the mix.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 12, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> He's not coming to Dawg Night, so I think that takes us out of the mix.



Didn't know that.  That does change things.  Flip to Auburn maybe?


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 12, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> He's not coming to Dawg Night, so I think that takes us out of the mix.




From what I understood, he never committed to coming to that event due to a scheduling conflict.  I would not put a lot of stock in that..




South GA Dawg said:


> Didn't know that.  That does change things.  Flip to Auburn maybe?



Half the people think so.  Other half say UGA....


----------



## riprap (Jul 12, 2012)

Trooper Taylor's son plays at Auburn High, hmmmmmm.


----------



## Buck (Jul 12, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I can't imagine why he would hold a press conference just to say he's still commited to Bama.  I guess he might but it seems doubtful.
> 
> I think he's either announcing that he's opening it back up or he is flipping.
> 
> But nothing would surprise me.  He and Matthews are clearly enjoying messing with everybody.



Exactly on all accounts.  My guess is he's flipping to the Barn...  Hope I'm wrong though..


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 12, 2012)

riprap said:


> Trooper Taylor's son plays at Auburn High, hmmmmmm.



What i$ you $ayin'?


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 12, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> What i$ you $ayin'?



Im hoping Troop got it done..


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 12, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Im hoping Troop got it done..



He very well could have.  I heard he was "makin' it rain"...whatever that means.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 12, 2012)

Supa Troopa is like a bad penny.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 12, 2012)

Buck said:


> Exactly on all accounts.  My guess is he's flipping to the Barn...  Hope I'm wrong though..



That's kind of what I'm thinking.  I guess that means Matthews will be flipping too.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh no !!



quote:
Mikey Davis?@MikeyDavisShow 

@Trigga_Tray28 didn't come on the show tonight and I haven't heard from him. Now, Reuben Foster has called a press conf - correlation?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 12, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I guess that means Matthews will be flipping too.



Now that would suck!


----------



## jbird1 (Jul 12, 2012)

He will be the next Takeo Spikes at Aubbie


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 12, 2012)

I just read that he contacted Auburns rivals site but not bama or uga. I think that is a pretty good sign that he is heading to Auburn.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 12, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Now that would suck!



Shut your mouth.


----------



## riprap (Jul 12, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> What i$ you $ayin'?



Naw, nothing like that.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 12, 2012)

fairhope said:


> I just read that he contacted Auburns rivals site but not bama or uga. I think that is a pretty good sign that he is heading to Auburn.



I saw that this morning but then I saw where someone said it was not true that he contacted UGA...    

Probably bout 80% of what we are hearing is not true


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 12, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Probably bout 80% of what we are hearing is not true



Probably...except for benjamin'$.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 12, 2012)

We could do away with all this Drama if there was an early signing period. This kid flips today and will probably flip again before February.


----------



## riprap (Jul 12, 2012)

100% bama 5 days ago, Mark Richts camp last month, now...drama queen.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 12, 2012)

riprap said:


> 100% bama 5 days ago, Mark Richts camp last month, now...drama queen.



Some of these kids love playing the game.  I like the guys who commit with no press conference or hat show...like AJ did when he pledged to come to UGA.  All the drama leads to even more pressure when these kids step on campus.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 12, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Some of these kids love playing the game.  I like the guys who commit with no press conference or hat show...like AJ did when he pledged to come to UGA.  All the drama leads to even more pressure when these kids step on campus.



I agree.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2012)

riprap said:


> 100% bama 5 days ago, Mark Richts camp last month, now...drama queen.



It's not often i agree with you, but this time i do. If he comes to Bama, Great. If he doesn't, Nick will find someone else just as good or better.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It's not often i agree with you, but this time i do. If he comes to Bama, Great. If he doesn't, Nick will find someone else just as good or better.



Say what you want but there are going to be some very mad people after this afternoon.  

Who it will be is yet to be determined...  

My bet is, the Crimson will be one of them...  Will the red/black be the other or the blue/orange?

I don't have my hopes up either way.   But from what I have read on some of the other boards, todays meltdown will be one to remember.   

I can't stand it.  I just love a good meltdown.  Even if it is the barners...


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 12, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Say what you want but there are going to be some very mad people after this afternoon.
> 
> Who it will be is yet to be determined...
> 
> ...



I know he is a Bama commit at this point, but even if he opens it back up or he flips and commits elsewhere it really won't bother me because I see it more as an attention getter than anything at this point and February is a long way away. To be honest, by him holding this presser tells me that he is still not sure even if he confirms his commit to Bama. So, sorry if I disappoint because I don't meltdown. If he flips, don't get too comfortable with it.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 12, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Some of these kids love playing the game.



Yeah they do, and this happens every year.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 12, 2012)

fairhope said:


> I know he is a Bama commit at this point, but even if he opens it back up or he flips and commits elsewhere it really won't bother me because I see it more as an attention getter than anything at this point and February is a long way away. To be honest, by him holding this presser tells me that he is still not sure even if he confirms his commit to Bama. So, sorry if I disappoint because I don't meltdown. If he flips, don't get too comfortable with it.



I think it is also very possible that he cold reaffirm his bama commitment just to shut down the other coaches.  Him talking about his phone blowing up all day makes this a possibility.  I'm sure it gets old.  He has stated that he is 100% gump for a while.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 12, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Yeah they do, and this happens every year.



Its something to keep us entertained .


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 12, 2012)

Probably UGA


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 12, 2012)

But NOT@!@@@@@@


WDE !!!!!!


Auburn baby



OK.  Im done


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 12, 2012)

Congrats Lanier.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 12, 2012)

And tell Trooper to keep his dirty money away from TM.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 12, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> And tell Trooper to keep his dirty money away from TM.



Tray Matthews is next.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 12, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> And tell Trooper to keep his dirty money away from TM.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 12, 2012)

http://mobile.sbnation.com/college-...nnouncement-alabama-auburn-georgia-recruiting


----------



## BOWROD (Jul 12, 2012)

I will believe the whole fiasco once the LOI is inked...//// remember callaway..???  Did the same thing..!!!  Hope it sticks ..we need a stud LB...its been a while ..


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 12, 2012)

We will soon see if the pact that RF and TM holds true.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 12, 2012)

Could current auburn commit Trey Johnson get an offer at Dawg Night and flip?  This weekend should be interesting for many recruits.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 12, 2012)

Just in, armored car seen leaving Auburn, en route to Newnan.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 12, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Just in, armored car seen leaving Auburn, en route to Newnan.



Your tears.....  They taste good !!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 12, 2012)

Congrats to the Barners, I have a feeling we have not seen the last of this drama.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 12, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Your tears.....  They taste good !!!!



No tears, he hasn't accepted the money yet.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 12, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Congrats to the Barners, I have a feeling we have not seen the last of this drama.



Me neither.  After Cyrus, TJ, Peaches, etc, I have learned not to get too up....

But for now, I will have my fun...


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 12, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Could current auburn commit Trey Johnson get an offer at Dawg Night and flip?  This weekend should be interesting for many recruits.



I think this is a possibility.  Unless he can move outside for us.  I take jake Rowe of ugasports fishing a good bit and he says Johnson is a complete stud.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeldon flipped to us, now Foster flips to the barn; sorta evens out.

Wonder if anyone knows anything about Foster's grades.  I was talking to my son on the phone yesterday and he was wondering if Foster has academis problems.  I didn't verify any of this, but my son told me that Foster is 19 years old and thought, at that age and being a senior next year, if he migh have flunked a grade or 2.  Did some searching and there's discussion about this on an Auburn forum (www.auburneagle.com).

Some of the internet scuttlebut states that as a reason he left ga to Alabama for his HS senior season, seems he would be too old to play HS in Ga. I don't know GA and Alabama HS rules, just what I read.


----------



## skeeter24 (Jul 13, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Some of the internet scuttlebut states that as a reason he left ga to Alabama for his HS senior season, seems he would be too old to play HS in Ga. I don't know GA and Alabama HS rules, just what I read.



You are correct.  Below is the age requirement per GHSA.  If he turned 19 prior to May 1st he would be ineligible.

"To be eligible to participate in interscholastic activities, a student must not have reached his 19th birthday prior to May 1st, preceding his year of participation. "


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 13, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Yeldon flipped to us, now Foster flips to the barn; sorta evens out.
> 
> Wonder if anyone knows anything about Foster's grades.  I was talking to my son on the phone yesterday and he was wondering if Foster has academis problems.  I didn't verify any of this, but my son told me that Foster is 19 years old and thought, at that age and being a senior next year, if he migh have flunked a grade or 2.  Did some searching and there's discussion about this on an Auburn forum (www.auburneagle.com).
> 
> Some of the internet scuttlebut states that as a reason he left ga to Alabama for his HS senior season, seems he would be too old to play HS in Ga. I don't know GA and Alabama HS rules, just what I read.



A simple good get would have done..


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 13, 2012)

yellowduckdog said:


> A simple good get would have done..



You kiddin?????


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jul 13, 2012)

Pays better at Barn'ville...

Ask the sCAMster, he's gettin $125.00 per signature these days...

Roll Tide!!!

*v*


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 13, 2012)

I read last night that foster and saban had some sort of conversation on Wednesday night and immediately after they spoke, foster called his HS coach and told him to schedule a PC for the next day.

Anyone else hear this?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> I read last night that foster and saban had some sort of conversation on Wednesday night and immediately after they spoke, foster called his HS coach and told him to schedule a PC for the next day.
> 
> Anyone else hear this?



Rex, there is so much "stuff" being said right now it's difficult to know what the truth is. Depending on what you read:
- What i saw on another board may be what you are referring to.Reuben Foster "did something at The Opening" he should not have and subsequently was scolded by Saban.  
- He's a baby daddy, and playing at Auburn, he will be closer to his family and child.
-The deal David mentioned about possibly having academic problems
- RF will probably play right away at Auburn as opposed to Bama's already stuffed LB corp.
- Trooper showed him da money. 
Which one is correct? I don't have a clue, but anytime a player commits well in advance, there is always the possibility of second thoughts or flipping. We'll be fine, and Auburn got a good one.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 13, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> I read last night that foster and saban had some sort of conversation on Wednesday night and immediately after they spoke, foster called his HS coach and told him to schedule a PC for the next day.
> 
> Anyone else hear this?



No, but this reminds me of something that is getting way out of hand.

i was watching the Nike Open the other day and they were interviewing some kid I've never heard of about what school he was going to commit to.  Well, sitting there was about 6-8 hats and the kid starts picking up hats and putting them down until he FINALLY puts one on his head.  What is the big deal?  Herbstriet talks about this sometimes.

Why did Foster (a highschool kid) need to call a press conference, as far as college football goes he has done nothing (yet).  Just call the local newspaper and tell them what the deal is, let them print it, and be done with it.

The media is giving these kids WAY too much attention and they all think that they are rock stars.  This is indicative of the entitlement attitude and disciplinary issues we see in many of these kids today.

Hey Yellowduckdog, "Good get"
Alabama
Usually
Beats
Us
Round
November


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 13, 2012)

skeeter24 said:


> You are correct.  Below is the age requirement per GHSA.  If he turned 19 prior to May 1st he would be ineligible.
> 
> "To be eligible to participate in interscholastic activities, a student must not have reached his 19th birthday prior to May 1st, preceding his year of participation. "



I thought AHSA had a similar age requirement. I know that one of our local kids moved to GA so that he could play his senior year and I was told it was because of his age. Regardless, you Aubies got a good one and possibly threw gas on a fire that did not even need to be stoked in Saban.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 13, 2012)

RH, one other thing that was mentioned about possibly influencing his decision to go to auburn was his mom, and that she wouldn't have transportation to travel.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 13, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Hey Yellowduckdog, "Good get"
> Alabama
> Usually
> Beats
> ...



Stay classy bammer..


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 13, 2012)

the kid's a great athletic prospect where ever he goes, and I'd love to have him...but in reality, we're stacked at LB and I can assure you Saban rules the joint, not any athlete starter or prospect.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> RH, one other thing that was mentioned about possibly influencing his decision to go to auburn was his mom, and that she wouldn't have transportation to travel.



That was also mentioned by the same poster who was talking about the baby daddy and family thing. I just forgot to add it.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> That was also mentioned by the same poster who was talking about the baby daddy and family thing. I just forgot to add it.



I read that as well.

Am I disappointed??????? yes
Am I mad?????? No

We already have a slew of good linebackers.

There will be other kids that are just as good.

Good luck to the kid (except against us).


----------



## Crimson (Jul 13, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> the kid's a great athletic prospect where ever he goes, and I'd love to have him...but in reality, we're stacked at LB and I can assure you Saban rules the joint, not any athlete starter or prospect.



Yep.  Reggie Ragland that is all I am saying.  Oh by the way, Auburn sucks and cheeznick ain't got no front teeth.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 13, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Yeldon flipped to us, now Foster flips to the barn; sorta evens out.
> 
> Wonder if anyone knows anything about Foster's grades.  I was talking to my son on the phone yesterday and he was wondering if Foster has academis problems.  I didn't verify any of this, but my son told me that Foster is 19 years old and thought, at that age and being a senior next year, if he migh have flunked a grade or 2.  Did some searching and there's discussion about this on an Auburn forum (www.auburneagle.com).
> 
> Some of the internet scuttlebut states that as a reason he left ga to Alabama for his HS senior season, seems he would be too old to play HS in Ga. I don't know GA and Alabama HS rules, just what I read.



Another dummie goes to Auburn...shocking


----------



## DSGB (Jul 13, 2012)

*Hmmm*

T.J. Yeldon's statement from Dec. 2011:


> “Over the last few weeks, I’ve really put a lot of time and thought into where I want to go to school and continue my football career. I am blessed to be in a situation where I have several great opportunities and I appreciate everyone involved who has helped me get to this point.
> 
> I want to make an announcement so I can put this behind me and get to work on the things I need to do to prepare for college both athletically and academically. I am going to enroll at the University of Alabama in January.
> 
> I have a lot of respect for Auburn, the coaches, and all of the people there, but at the end of the day I feel like the University of Alabama is the best situation and fit for me and my family. I am 100 percent confident with my final decision. I feel great about it and I’m excited to get started.”



Foster's statement yesterday:


> “Over the last few weeks, I’ve really put a lot of thought and time into where I wanted to (continue) my football career. I am blessed that I am in the situation where I have several great opportunities, and I appreciate everyone attending this meeting. I want to make an announcement so I can put this behind me and get on with all the work that I need to do for high school and get prepared for college, both academically and athletically.
> 
> I am going to enroll at Auburn University.
> 
> I have a lot of respect for Alabama and the coaches and all the other people and the fans. But at the end of the day, I felt like Auburn University is the place for me and my family and had the best situation for me and my family. I am 100 percent confident with my final decision. I feel great about my decision, and I’m excited to get started.”


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 13, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Wonder if anyone knows anything about Foster's grades.  I was talking to my son on the phone yesterday and he was wondering if Foster has academis problems.  I didn't verify any of this, but my son told me that Foster is 19 years old and thought, at that age and being a senior next year, if he migh have flunked a grade or 2.  Did some searching and there's discussion about this on an Auburn forum (www.auburneagle.com).
> 
> Some of the internet scuttlebut states that as a reason he left ga to Alabama for his HS senior season, seems he would be too old to play HS in Ga. I don't know GA and Alabama HS rules, just what I read.


----------



## GaTigerFan (Jul 13, 2012)

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/highs...on-no-2-football-recruit-plans-214717361.html


----------



## skeeter24 (Jul 15, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Hey Yellowduckdog, "Good get"
> Alabama
> Usually
> Beats
> ...



Really?  If I am not mistaken Auburn has won 7 of the last 10.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 15, 2012)

skeeter24 said:


> Really?  If I am not mistaken Auburn has won 7 of the last 10.



Shhhh facts don't work with him...


----------

